# ID from Skin



## markannab (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi

A friend at Roma, QLD found this in her yard and posted it on Instagram. I can see it's a python but is it possible to narrow it down. Another shot shows the overall length to be around six feet.

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 10, 2014)

Carpet judging from the scalation and pattern.

Jamie


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 10, 2014)

Give this a go.

AROD > snake scale count search | AROD.com.au


That should do it.


----------



## markannab (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 10, 2014)

The small irregular head scales, plus location plus slough being in a tree says _Morelia spilota mcdowelli_. 

Blue


----------



## clopo (Feb 14, 2014)

metcalfei at roma.


----------

